# Shedding Slime Coat?



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

My Betta Pepper seems to be shedding his slime coat. I was just wondering what would cause this because it's been happening for a week or two now, usually right after I change his water which is about every other day. Just thought I would ask about it now because this white-ish slime stuff seems to be coming off more now. I'm positive its not cotton-mouth or anything because it comes off in the water and it usually gone within a day or two. Just seems more excessive this time.

But anyways, just wondering what could cause this. I do use conditioned water, pre-mixing it in a gallon jug. He's in a 2.5 Critter Keeper and the heater keeps the water between 76*F and 78*F.

This didn't seem like an emergency so I posted here. He still eats well and is very active.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What brand of water conditioner do you use?


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

I use Tetra AquaSafe and have used it ever since I have bought him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was wondering because Stresscoat made my water icky and white stuff was hanging off of my betta. That was when I got my first betta, then I switched to Aquasafe and I didn't have that problem.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm thinking it might have something to do with the warmer water. It's gotten pretty warm here the past few weeks so the water temp is around 78-80*F instead of the usually 76*F. Or he could just have some weird condition. Either way I'm glad it's not bothering him at all.


----------

